# Chinese Oven Ribs



## QSis (Mar 2, 2008)

I cannot believe how great these oven ribs turned out!

I had three slabs of babyback ribs for 10 people, and a TON of other food. I think there were 7 ribs left!

Char Sui Marinade (adapted from Paul Kirk’s book, Champion Barbecue Sauces and Rubs) – for Chinese pork

Makes 1 ¼ cup

½ cup sugar
3 T sherry (dry or sweet – I use dry)
2 T soy sauce
½ cup hoisin sauce
2 teas minced gingerroot
½ teas 5-spice powder
1 teas salt
½ teas (or more) red food coloring

In a bowl, dissolve sugar in the sherry and soy sauce. Add the hoisin sauce, ginger, 5-spice powder, salt and red food coloring. Blend well.

Marinate pork loin or ribs overnight. Roast, grill or smoke until just done.


I foiled 2 jelly roll pans and poured some water into them. Put racks over the pans and placed the ribs on the racks.
 

Roasted in the oven at 350 for a half hour, after which time I rotated the ribs on the oven racks (switched them, top to bottom), basted them with the leftover marinade that I'd simmered, and turned the oven down to 300 for another half hour.
 

At the end of the second half hour, I took the ribs out, basted them with more simmered sauce, then stacked them on top of each other and foiled them with heavy duty aluminum foil. I held them in a warm oven until we were ready to eat. Sliced and served.
 

Now I am wondering why I spent so much time messing with a smoker and cooking ribs outside!  Kidding, because bbq'd ribs are wonderful, but so were these Chinese babies!
 

Lee






By qsis, shot with Canon PowerShot S230 at 2008-03-02


----------



## stinemates (Mar 2, 2008)

YUM.. That looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2008)

The P.O. Strikes again!! I didn't get my invitation! 

Beautimous!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks great, Lee.  Thanks for posting and reminding me to make this.


----------



## bandonjan (Mar 2, 2008)

These look great! I love the chinese style ribs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 6, 2008)

Add one more thing: orange peel. Trust me this will it even better.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> Add one more thing: orange peel. Trust me this will it even better.



Absolutely, jp.  I might even go as far as adding a few teaspoons of frozen concentrated orange juice.

Sounds delish!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 9, 2008)

Miss Lee.....

Had these for Sunday Dinner (noon) today sans food coloring. When I prepped them yesterday to marinate I sliced them (loin backs) first!
 Oops! However they loved the marinade, and cooked beautifully!!

Two thumbs up from Uncle Bob's Test Kitchen!!! It's a winner!!!

Thanks for sharing........


----------



## QSis (Mar 10, 2008)

So, UB,  let me understand you: you cooked the sliced ribs in the oven, for a half hour at 350 and then another half hour at 300 and they turned out tender and juicy?

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Miss Lee....

Once I realized Z-boo boo. Slicing before marinating and cooking. I went 325* down to 300* and maybe only 25 minutes the last time. Turned a couple of times. Tender and juicy?? Very tender with some chew.. not mushy tender. Not extremely juicy like your picture shows because all four sides of the rib were exposed to the marinade, heat, and carmelization of the sugars, not just two. The slab was one I picked up at a local yokel $2.99 on sale. Quality... meat to bone ratio..just fair. The recipe is solid!! Two thumbs up!! My product quality and execution of the recipe was not up to par. I never foiled. They went straight form the oven to a platter...Nothing but bones left. The "Kill Dawg" had a ball!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Mar 10, 2008)

I always enjoyed making these. Still do, should do it again soon.  I heat them on high (425+) for the last 5 minutes to really carmelize them.


----------



## QSis (Mar 10, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Lee....
> 
> Once I realized Z-boo boo. Slicing before marinating and cooking. I went 325* down to 300* and maybe only 25 minutes the last time. Turned a couple of times. Tender and juicy?? Very tender with some chew.. not mushy tender. Not extremely juicy like your picture shows because all four sides of the rib were exposed to the marinade, heat, and carmelization of the sugars, not just two. The slab was one I picked up at a local yokel $2.99 on sale. Quality... meat to bone ratio..just fair. The recipe is solid!! Two thumbs up!! My product quality and execution of the recipe was not up to par. I never foiled. They went straight form the oven to a platter...Nothing but bones left. The "Kill Dawg" had a ball!!


 
A testament to your cooking skills, Uncle Bob!  Nice recovery! 

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Aw shucks Miss Lee..It twern't nothin...Even an old blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.


----------



## lovestoeat (Mar 26, 2008)

looks tasty! will try it this weekend


----------



## Douzer77 (May 3, 2008)

QSis said:


> I cannot believe how great these oven ribs turned out!
> 
> 
> Makes 1 ¼ cup
> ...


 
Can i ask - what does the "T" stand for? Is it tablespoon?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 3, 2008)

The capital letter T = Tablespoon
The lower case t = Teaspoon


----------



## Douzer77 (May 3, 2008)

Uncle Bob, where would i be without you tonight?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 3, 2008)

In Dublin...at a pub...maybe?? But, oh no...you are at home with your favorite Uncle ....The pub would be more fun I'm sure!!


----------

